# CSP Test Scores



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

Test scores from the CSP test came out today for those of you who took it. I scored an 82. I took the exam for fun to try and beat my score from about 6 years ago. Still an 82 wasn't what I had hoped for. How did everyone else do?


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

How difficult was the exam?


----------



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

Overall I thought it was your run of the mill exam. It had no real tricks to it and seemed like many others I had taken in the past. I walked out feeling like I usually do, only this time with less anticipation for the results. I scored a 96 on MSP's exam and on several other tests I scored in the mid 90's for municipalities before getting on in CT. So I think thats why I'm a little surprised with my score. 

They say 5000 signed up to take the exam and I know usually a bunch of MA people go down to take it. I was wondering how other people did on it as well?


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

i scored a 78 it was one of the first exams i took so ill just keep trying


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

Negaproach- what dept. you work for in CT and how hard is the process to get on for local departments in CT. Do they have a test for many departments or does each city/town do their own thing? Just wondering cause IM looking at my options. I missed the CSP exam. Im still finishing up college anyways. Once I finish up college here in MA, I plan on looking outside the state.


----------



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

I work for Wilton, a small town of 16.500 people and a dept. of 44 officers in southwestern CT. Towns in CT do their own tests as well as some multi-town tests in the more rural eastern part of the state. I spun my wheels in mass for about 5 years knowing I was qualified and a good candidate but the towns I selected on civil circus were never hiring. I found the town processes in CT very straight forward and worthwhile. I am an hour and twenty minutes from my home town in mass and had to turn down offers here in southwest CT. All the chiefs around here say they have few qualified candidates to hire from and many people get hired right out of school. My dept. will be hiring 3 later this fall sometime. MSP is about the only thing that could lure me to leave my dept. right now. Any other questions PM me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi, I also took the test and scored a 95 and have scheduled my PAT... Does anyone have any information on this academy? From what I hear it is a 5am-9pm 5-day-a-week nightmare for 7 months... Also, any female troopers in CT please e-mail me, I would love to ask you about the job. thanks! Also, does anyone know how affirmative action works in the CT SP process??? thanks


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

I scored an 89. Going down for the physical on the 25th. See what happens.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

CSP was my first written, I got an 82 which I am happy with. It's the first step in the door. I have my PAT on the 22nd.

Emily - Not sure about Affirmative Action, but it's an equal employer like everyone else these days. You pass the parts you need to pass and you'll be fine. 

But I was talking to one trooper and in his class of 80 their were 9 females...only one graduated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Ok, only one graduated? Isn't that encouraging lol. Somehow I have a bad feeling about this academy...


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Same basic police test. I got a 95 and have my PAT set up for the 26th. I don't put all my eggs in one basket anymore after trying to get on municipal depts. in mass.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dispatcherEmily @ Sat Oct 16 said:


> Ok, only one graduated? Isn't that encouraging lol. Somehow I have a bad feeling about this academy...


I hate to not help you feel better about the academy but out of the 70 that started this most recent one (10/1/04) 23 dropped out in the first week. They wanted 50 to graduate, needless to say that didn't happen.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Negaproach: Wilton...you guys make bench vises, right? 8)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey everyone just a quick update, I was watching Face the State this morning and the Commissioner said that this academy will be done in April and another starting shortly after.


----------

